# I am looking for a better rear shock.



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello all...I have a Big Bear 400 (01) .
I have done a little bit of research on a heftier rear shock other than stock.The OEM set up is a little weak and bottoms out when I have a passenger. I did try a couple of searches on here and found nothing.
Is there another setup that I can use, maybe from another model or something ...thanks for any help...Phillip


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could check w/ HL and see if they have their HD spring for it.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Polaris...I sent you a PM


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Replied. you could always measure the spring, and then run by your local dealer and measure the springs on other bikes and pick one up from an online OEM parts dealer. And see if it's stiffer than the one you have. Honda rear springs always seem to be pretty dern stiff to me.. haha.. at least my butt/back think so.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Got it,did it,thanks....Yeah I like to tinker a bit so I may try and and mod a dual set up(maybe) depends on the fudget(budget).
May just do the spring route to start....:thinking::thinking:
It does good as designed (mono) but when ya got a load it tends to drop out.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that just mono for ya


----------

